# Official FSI 1/4 Quarter Mile Drag Strip Times - (EA113)



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

```
[b]YYYY/MM/DD - [email protected]        - DT  - TM  - Vehicle  - Turbo     - Tuner - Fuel          - User                  - Confirmation[/b]
2012/10/03 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - [b]GTX3071R[/b]  - APR   - 104 AKI       - GuyH                  - [url=http://www.goapr.com/news/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/10-second-golf-r.png]Time Slip[/url] [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiPRPbDVCTY]Video[/url]
2008/11/26 - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]GT 3076R[/b]  - APR   -               - [email protected]  - [url=http://www.uspmotorsports.com/images/11pass.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - [b]GT 3071R[/b]  - Edyne - 110 AKI       - Tmsracing37           - [url=http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z162/Tmsracing37/IMAG0081.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2011/10/05 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - GT 3071R  - APR   - 102 RON       - GuyH                  - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfDedC-y_cg]Video[/url]
    /  /   - 11.42 @136.3  - FWD - 6MT - OCT RS   - [b]GT 3582R[/b]  - APR   -               - ghita.silviu          - Needs Confirmation 
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 3071R  - Revo  -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT 3071R  - Revo  -  93 AKI WM    - mrbikle               - [url=http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/308638_10150340438703068_530503067_8147653_663605887_n.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/10/14 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - [b]GTX2867R[/b]  - APR   -  97 RON       - APR UK                - [url=http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/56563_396424447093418_718698544_o.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
2012/09/23 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - [b]BW K04-64[/b] - APR   -  98 RON WM    - Sameer Dawood         - [url=http://www.kznmotorracing.co.za/results/mtuba230912.pdf]Time Slip #4WD07[/url]
2009/11/24 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 DSG  - [b]GT 2871R[/b]  - APR   - 100 AKI       - Hank                  - [url=http://www.goapr.com/images/hanks-stage3-dsg-timeslips.gif]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - 11.91 @120.92 - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 2871R  - APR   -               - [email protected]   - Needs Confirmation
2012/09/16 - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - ghita.silviu          - [url=https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/301142_425267334176281_1179435093_n.jpg][/url]
    /  /   - 11.94 @122.07 - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 3076R  - Tapp  -               - Tapp                  - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected]    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -  95 RON WM    - APR SA Rey Moodley    - [url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvA9YEExcKM]Video[/url]
           - 12.2  @       - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - APR   -  99 RON       - [email protected]             - [url=http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151721284865487]Video[/url]
2011/03/17 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - TTS MK2  - BW K04-64 - APR   - 100 AKI       - arm1tage              - [url=http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/4926/methruns.jpg]time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - 12.26 @117    - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 2     - Needs Confirmation
2011/09/07 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - SammyTDI              - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/21 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - GIAC  -  98 RON       - Fab_R                 - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  - 100 RON       - Bogdan Popescu        - [url=http://www.revotechnik.ro/content/article/w1matbgfob.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 -       -               - nadir                 - [url=http://timeslip.hu/versenyfutam.php?lang=english&id=76919]Digital Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT -  S3 8P   - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - Revo Romania          - Needs Confirmation
2011/08/10 - [email protected] - QT2 - DSG - MK6 R    - BW K04-64 - Recode-  98 RON       - zbeasty               - [url=http://i993.photobucket.com/albums/af56/zbeasty/20110803Run3.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - jonnyc23              - [url=http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o304/jonnnny28/GTI-Fest-best-time.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  S3 8P   - GT 3071R  -       -               - Andy's S3             - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT 3071R  - UNI   -               - Lou_Y2mk5             - [url=http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n12/ltortora/Slips.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - GIAC  - 100 AKI       - ROH ECHT              - [url=http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb434/rohecht/2007%20gti/026.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - 12.84 @111.71 - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 2871R  - APR   -               - [email protected]            - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - 12.89 @114    - FWD - 6MT - Cupra    - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 3     - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 ED30 - GT 3076R  - Revo  -               - johnnyC               - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - Cupra    - BW K04-64 - GIAC Extreme Plus     - Owen                  - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] -     - DSG -  TT MK2  - BW K04-64 - Revo  -               - REVO TT               - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - [b]BW K03-05[/b] - APR   -               - Branman               - [url=http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m208/branman65/CIMG1529.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 2871R  - APR   -               - prodigymb             - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - GT 3071R  -       -               - twinkers              - Needs Confirmation
2009/09/04 - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - GT 2860RS - GIAC  -               - loudgli               - [url=http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i15/cruizin01/GTI/IMG_0063.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected]       - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 2871R  - GIAC  -               - Gegal Autosport       - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - 13.2  @111    - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 - APR   -               - APR SA Customer 4     - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - 13.31 @117.28 - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 3076R  - GIAC  -               - VF-Engineering/GIAC   - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - BW K03-05 - Revo  -         WM    - Noside                - [url=http://i380.photobucket.com/albums/oo242/007Noside/100_2017.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - 13.42 @102.12 - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K03-05 -       -               - Turb0matic            - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT -  A3 8P   - BW K03-05 - UNI   -               - LEWXCORE              - [url=http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/lewxcore/107.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - DSG - MK5 GTI  - BW K04-64 -       -               - HurdyED30             - [url=http://i156.photobucket.com/albums/t8/hurdy_album/quartertimeslip04072009.jpg]Time Slip[/url]
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD -     - MK5 GTI  - BW K03-05 -       -               - gr8ryde               - Needs Confirmation
    /  /   - [email protected] - FWD - 6MT - MK5 GTI  - GT 2871R  - APR   -               - Runin2Rich4FSi        - [url=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2526/4002276075_a4c691d128_b.jpg]Time Slip[/url]

[b]Drivetrain Key[/b]
FWD = Front Wheel Drive
QT1  = Audi Longitudinal Quattro
QT2  = Audi/VW Haldex Quattro

[b]Transmission Key[/b]
DSG = DSG/S-Tronic
6MT = 6 speed Manual
Tip = Tiptronic
CVT = CVT/Multitronic

[b]Fuel Key[/b]
WM  = Water Meth
OB  = Octane Booster
AKI = Anti Nock Index (M+R)/2, North American Fuels
RON = Research Octane Number, Rest of World Fuels
N2O = Nitrous Oxide
```


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Here's mine;

2007 gti-fwd-dsg-K04-giac remap-100 octane-spare removed-sumitomo htr zIII's-no seats removed

Car 3123


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you! Added your fuel to the list.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

revo stage 4, revo dsg, 24.5 slicks, meth, 93, 2006 mk5 gti, stock engine if that matters.

thanks arin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> revo stage 4, revo dsg, 24.5 slicks, meth, 93, 2006 mk5 gti, stock engine if that matters.
> 
> thanks arin.


Which turbo?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mrbikle and I are running GT3071R's. Thanks for updates to the thread.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

1st, thanks for doing this Arin. 
You guys think that if I ran that 12.8 on 100 oct and usually ran 13.5 on 91 oct with underboost, that now with better boost and running 12.9 with 91 oct, that low 12's are possible with 100 oct? 

Also, for you guys with drag radials, I'm told by those running them that on average they were .5 seconds faster. How much quicker were you with drag radials?

Wondering if it is worth shooting for high 11's next year with drag tires and removing the seats.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

ROH ECHT said:


> 1st, thanks for doing this Arin.
> You guys think that if I ran that 12.8 on 100 oct and usually ran 13.5 on 91 oct with underboost, that now with better boost and running 12.9 with 91 oct, that low 12's are possible with 100 oct?
> 
> Also, for you guys with drag radials, I'm told by those running them that on average they were .5 seconds faster. How much quicker were you with drag radials?
> ...



I dropped .3 switching from street tires to BFGs


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

id be very surprised to see a k04 in the 11s. That barrier takes an enormous amount of effort/horsepower/setup.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> id be very surprised to see a k04 in the 11s. That barrier takes an enormous amount of effort/horsepower/setup.


AWE did it, granted it was Cecil, but they still got it done.
Branman is down to a 12.0

(both TSI cars though)


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

im still saying some sort of power adder. Nitro in the meth tank? lol


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

What I might do is just run it with 100 oct again next season to see if I can run quicker than 12.5. Then decide whether or not to pull the seats and throw on drag radials to try and break into the holy ground. 

So, should I go with a soft or medium compound tire?

Considering these;
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...SPORTCUP&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...all=Blackwall&partnum=435ZR8Z214C51&tab=Specs
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...435ZR8R6&vehicleSearch=false&fromCompare1=yes


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

should really sticky this so it doesn't get bumped down into oblivion by the billion ads in this forum!

Thanks for setting up a new one Arin!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

yvrnycracer said:


> should really sticky this so it doesn't get bumped down into oblivion by the billion ads in this forum!
> 
> Thanks for setting up a new one Arin!


I tried:



BigBadAnthony said:


> No, you are not the sponsor of that forum.
> 
> - Anthony


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I tried:


ugh, dumb has nothing to do with forum sponsors since all cars are running different software from Revo, APR and Unitronic. (maybe one instance of eurodyn). Coincidentally I have never seen any 2.0TFSI's with a malone tune (and i'm from where malone is based)

Thanks for trying Arin! :beer::beer:


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

New Best!!! Lovin this car. Just like some whiskey, the more it a
ges, the better it gets. Car T9 11.49 @ 121mph


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

I think this one deserves to be listed : 

2011/06/25 - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT - S3 8P - GT3076 - REVO

BTW, the car was makes 2.80 sec from 0-60 

Car no 301 in the first image


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good runs


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

*Isn't this a new record for the FSI platform?!*



vladGTI said:


> I think this one deserves to be listed :
> 
> 2011/06/25 - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT - S3 8P - GT3076 - REVO
> 
> ...


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> *Isn't this a new record for the FSI platform?!*


That's right  And we won't stop here that's sure


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

dam what am i missing to run in the 12s damit lol....i have a 08 fsi 6spd ko4 apr meth and all goodies without aftermarket intercooler for now and cant manage to break a 13 for some reason...best has been a 14.0 and best trap has been 109


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

tires. suspension.... which does not consist of 'baller status'


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Updated. Tanaje, I need your trap speed, and fuel please.


----------



## vladGTI (Feb 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Updated. Tanaje, I need your trap speed, and fuel please.


Trap speed can be seen in the first picture, it's 211,9 km/h = 131.6 mph. Fuel is 109 RON WM.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

vladGTI said:


> Trap speed can be seen in the first picture, it's 211,9 km/h = 131.6 mph. Fuel is 109 RON WM.


Yes, but the the quarter mile time is not the same. Would you rather I post the other time slip?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

vladGTI said:


> I think this one deserves to be listed :
> 
> 2011/06/25 - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT - S3 8P - GT3076 - REVO
> 
> ...


Any specs on this car? Dynos? Vids?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

not everybody posts on the forums ya know. Actually i'd say a large majority dont.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

2010/07/04 - [email protected] - QT2 - 6MT - A3 8P - FP - CompSport - 98RON

Car is Audi A3 2.0Turbo FSI AXX Quattro with full interior


----------



## sloMKV (Sep 29, 2008)

1/28/11 - [email protected] – FWD – 6MT – MK5 GTI – BW K03 – Revo – 93 W/M – sloMk5

Slip: http://golfmkv.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2810075&postcount=795


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*[email protected]*









Car 790 

Getting there. DSG files are pretty much finished, now to work on the suspension and the open diff is finally showing its weakness at 500+ whp. Alot One tire fire in first and blowing off tires in 2nd and part of 3rd


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

*130+ trap speeds*

No ET personal best, but trap speed best. These are the last runs on this setup. Getting ready to switch some parts and bolt up a Comp CT4-6262. Also will ditch the worn out M&H's for a fresh set.

car#2








164 MPH, hell yeah!!!!!................I wish, It was more like 133-134 mph.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

130 is moving for sure. 

What's your best 60 foot so far?


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

With decent tires and prepped track 1.6-1.7, but I didn't store the tires properly over the winter and that pretty much ruined them.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

*World fastest 2.0 TFSI K04 FWD ! 11.94 @ 118.35 MHP*

Golf 5 GTI DSG - 2.0 TFSI - K04 - APR Tuned !!!


----------



## TurboR850 (Sep 18, 2006)

ghita.silviu said:


> Golf 5 GTI DSG - 2.0 TFSI - K04 - APR Tuned !!!


Nice time, what are full specs? Race gas? Weight savings? Full modification list?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Australia's Street Legal Golf R just made several 10 second quarter mile passes at Willowbrank Raceway, an Australian National Drag Racing Association Ltd certified track. 

This vehicle is street legal in Australia and spends most of its time either daily driving or dominating on the circuit as seen in Motor Magazine. This is not a purpose built drag car.

The vehicle is equipped with the following power modifications:

APR Stage 4 Turbocharger System with GTX Turbocharger
APR ECU Upgrade
APR Built Motor
APR High Flow Head
APR High Pressure Fuel Pump
APR Intercooler System
APR RSC Turboback Exhaust System
APR Low Pressure Fuel Pump System
APR Carbonio Intake System
STOCK GOLF R INJECTORS

It's running on 18" VWR Wheels and MT Drag Radials and Sunoco GT+ 104 unleaded fuel.

The vehicle is at full weight minus the rear seat. 

Do we have a new world record on our hands?










Find more information about APR at:
http://www.goapr.com
http://www.facebook.com/aprmotorsport/

Find more information about APR Australia at:
http://www.goapr.com.au
http://www.facebook.com/APRAustralia


----------



## mjptuning (Sep 25, 2007)

APR Edition 35 GTi

Turbo - Stock BW K04
Fuel 91RON
[email protected]
DSG
date : 1 July 2012


----------



## GTI08MKV (Aug 25, 2009)

Mk5 gti 2008 fsi
93oct.
Revo stage 3 k04 settings 9-6-9
Ran [email protected] consistantly on a street tire
All boltons

Now did revo dsg stage2 flash
And all (3) bsh mounts 

Going to the trac on sunday ill post my time slips...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR UK's Golf R DSG. APR Stage 3. 

Headed to the track from a show, full weight, no prep, crappy pump fuel (97 ron), stock dsg, stock internals, street tires.

11.6 @ 116 MPH.


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Got to love these DSG's. With good software, the stock hardware can take the abuse. Just at 500+ the open diff becomes a bit of a problem in traction department. 2nd and 3rd gear one tire fires. once I get my hands the new LSD, hoping to get into the Mid 10's, for now I am still trying to beat my 11.2-11.4 runs.
car number 790








car number 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Tmsracing37 said:


> Got to love these DSG's. With good software, the stock hardware can take the abuse. Just at 500+ the open diff becomes a bit of a problem in traction department. 2nd and 3rd gear one tire fires. once I get my hands the new LSD, hoping to get into the Mid 10's, for now I am still trying to beat my 11.2-11.4 runs.
> car number 790
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have more information:

Date, Tuner, Fuel


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

eurodyne, cam 2 leaded


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

I do my own tuning via Eurodyne maestro 7; Jeff @ United Motorsports helps us out in DSG department. Thanks to his knowledge of the DSG and its abilities/limits, we able to do this on a completely bonk stock DSG(minus software). 

The date is printed on the slip 9/11/12

Using good old cam 2. In race gas prices, Its cheap were I am at ($6.xx a gallon)


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

So close!!!! I was able to launch the car at 6,000 rpms, but 2nd gaer, the car wasn't finding any traction.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

This past weekend at Montgomary Motorsport Park, the APR Golf R Stage 3 took to the strip and broke into the 11's. The Golf R unfortunately requires a shift into 5th to cross the quarter mile mark which inevitably made hitting 11's difficult. Topping out at 12.0 shifting into 5th the decision was made to ride out the limiter for the final few feet which would ultimately results in a lower trap speed. Low and behold, not shifting worked and the Golf R crossed the line with an 11.898 second pass at 113.65 MPH. 

The pass was conduced on stock all season tires with ESP accidentally still enabled. However, [email protected] was still able to achieve a 1.757 60 foot time. 

The vehicles equipped with the following:

APR Stage 3 turbocharger system 
APR Intercooler 
APR RSC Exhaust
APR Intake
VWR Streetsport + Coilovers 
DXD Stage III Clutch

Using our soon to be released APR Program Switching, the vehicle was switched into 100 octane mode for the track right through the cruise control stalk. 

The track is Montgomery Motorsport Park, an IHRA Certified Track 160 FT above sea level. Conditions were 68.4F, 30.23 in HG, 53% RH resulting in a Density Altitude of 619 feet and a Relative Density of 98.2 %.


----------



## Fastest Audi S3 (Nov 24, 2012)

Fastest 2.0 TFSI; upcoming fastest 1.8T 20v


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

what qualifies as 'the fastest' FSI?


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> what qualifies as 'the fastest' FSI?


Not sure but on this list it will always be an APR car


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fastest Audi S3 (Nov 24, 2012)

*after 1 year moderator erase my record made in england 10.76 and 0/60mi on2.800*

:wave::heart:


----------



## Fastest Audi S3 (Nov 24, 2012)

see pag1 tanase dragos ihave20 sub11 runs in 3 countryes :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> what qualifies as 'the fastest' FSI?


Lowest Elapsed Time time on a certified track. :thumbup:


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

Those European tracks on airfields are certified?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tmsracing37 (Aug 25, 2008)

Might make one more run at it, at Cecil County within next week or two.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

mrbikle said:


> Those European tracks on airfields are certified?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately there are just too many variables. The surface is not the same as a certified strip. The timing equipment is often not accurate or comparable either. Essentially, most of those places are comparable to the car next to them (in some cases not), rather than those captured at certified tracks. 

I'm sure the list needs some updating. I went to great lengths to update the S4 lists recently as best I could, but this list will need a bunch of help as some of the information is rather old. Would anyone like to help out?

Here's the S4 list. Take a look at the organization and categories. 
http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/400241-Official-1-4th-Quarter-Mile-Drag-Strip-Times


----------



## Etuners (Mar 7, 2011)

I think we made a new record ... 

VW Golf GTI 2.0TFSI ( BWA ) 

Specs :

Garrett GTX3071R / 0.63
Tubular exhaust manifold 
3" turboback exhaust
3.5" mafless intake
Front mount intercooler kit
Custom intake manifold 
8 injection fuel system
Cat cams stg2 camshafts
Supertech valve springs + retainers 
AEM water-methanol kit
SSP upgraded DSG clutch kit 
R32 Haldex 4wd modification

The car made *10.832sec *for 1/4mile , with *129.03mph *exit speed , at Thiva DragPark (national drag event in Greece ) .

Tyres : Continental sport contact 3 ( DOT2009 )
Fuel : 100RON + water-methanol injection
Boost : [email protected] / [email protected]


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

This might be a Stock Turbo 8P S3 record,

Achieved last week at Sydney International Dragway, Australia.












AUDI S3 (8P) S-Tronic
Recode Tuning/Revlimit Stage II 105WMI Tune
Stock K04 Turbo
Stock S3 Intercooler!
Upgraded Fuel System
Water Meth Injection
3 Inch Exhaust
Enkei PF01 18x8
Advan Sport V105


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

d0lphinGrey said:


> This might be a Stock Turbo 8P S3 record,
> 
> Achieved last week at Sydney International Dragway, Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

i have a FWD 6spd APR stage 2. any recommendations on how to launch and are you manual tranny guys shifting early or at redline?


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

aznsap said:


> i have a FWD 6spd APR stage 2. any recommendations on how to launch and are you manual tranny guys shifting early or at redline?



I'd try launch at around 3000rpm to start with and adjust the revs according to how much spin you get. Have you been to the drag strip yet?


----------

